# Knife handle staining/polishing



## GetInChopper (Dec 23, 2014)

Hey there,

This would be my first post, so perhaps I'm posting in the wrong section. Forgive if I am.

I just received a Yoshihiro VG-10 46 Layers Hammered Damascus Gyuto for Christmas (early present from my SO). The handle is made of magnolia and it's a bit rough. I've read a few reviews, and one particular review mentioned that it requires staining. I'm wondering if you guys would recommend staining a knife handle.

Does your everyday wood stainer from home depot suffice, or is there a special paint/stainer that is intended for working with knife handles and magnolia?

Thank you in advanced!

Cheers!


----------



## TB_London (Dec 23, 2014)

No need to stain or oil. If the roughness bothers you a bit of 400 grit sandpaper would smooth it out.
Leaving the handle bare means when it gets wet the grain will rise giving a better grip.


----------



## GetInChopper (Dec 23, 2014)

TB_London said:


> No need to stain or oil. If the roughness bothers you a bit of 400 grit sandpaper would smooth it out.
> Leaving the handle bare means when it gets wet the grain will rise giving a better grip.



Thanks! 

I actually thought in the back of my mind that the use and frequent soaking would treat the handle itself. It's nice to hear that that's the case.

I'm also glad to hear that I don't have to go out there, buy paint/stainer, and use my near amateurish staining abilities :lol2:


----------



## CoqaVin (Dec 23, 2014)

sorry to go off topic, but would just like some fellow pros opinion, what is everyone's way of dealing with a typical ho wood handle, keeping it clean or preventing it from getting dirty, just wondering


----------



## rick_english (Dec 23, 2014)

I've recently become a fan of the Riggen school of finishing: I polish my handles up to 12k micro-mesh. Sometimes I'll put a little carnauba wax on to protect them and give a little more grippiness, but as a home cook I don't find it really necessary.


----------



## chinacats (Dec 23, 2014)

Nothing to add here other than to say Welcome Getinchopper!


----------



## mkriggen (Dec 23, 2014)

As far as ho wood handles go, I don't do anything to them. I give them a quick wash when I wash the knife. If they get too ugly (or I gunk them up when sharpening) I'll give them a quick sanding. Of coarse I usually knock them off within 3 months, so long term care hasn't been a problem:whistling:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## GetInChopper (Dec 23, 2014)

Haha. Thank you for the warm welcome(s) and advice!


----------

